# Tyrant Snowboards Cool or Fool?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I made it 13 seconds into that video before I chuckled, said "what a douchebag" and turned it off.

I know nothing about the boards, but I wouldn't buy anything from a company that paid that guy to represent them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay, I went back and gave it another chance. That guy rambled on for over three minutes and somehow managed to not say a single thing about the tech in any of the boards. Hell, I don't even know if they're cambered, rocker, reverse, or anything.

I do know that dey got sum ill azz graphics and dey dope, sick, ill, etc. That guy's a tool.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

HAHA TOOL IS the only word to describe him....i just want one of those hats!!! Its my initials lol


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

There is certain aspects of the snowboarding scene that I despise and that guy right there is all of it wrapped up in a single package.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I get the feling this is Chinese mass produced crap... correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure they actually have their decks made in the U.S.A. But the dude is a tool and that brand is full of them they're more known for partying than shredding but whatever they're from Las Vegas, its a fucking shithole of a city in the middle of no where, not exactly known for its great riding.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the love! I love you too!! 


Lets just take this back to the basics..... How long have you been snowboarding? mr. SENOR MEMBER linvillegorge?? I bet u havnt even been riding 5 yrs. 


I grew up in Tahoe. I have been riding since 6th Grade which is now over 20 years. This is when snowboarding was near its infancy. Small federations had begun and the advent of the park was just starting. I have been on Automaton for 7 years before switching to Tyrant. I have rode all over the world including, Spain, Chile, France, Canada, and the western us CA-CO. We were riding deep powder backcountry cliffs in donner summit, before you probably ever ate a snow cone. There were no such things as camber vs. non camber vs rocker, reverse rocker. triple omega rocker, and 40+ other words for why one board is better than the other. They barely had decent boots and boards. Shit my first Santa Cruz wasnt even a normal snowboard shape . it had some crazy nose curves on the top and bottom and my first boots were sorels... Our Favorite Snowboard Videos were the TB series and the Whiskey Series! SNowbaording has come a long way. Snowboarders living the way they want to live and pushing the limits of the sport while having a blast doing it. and Yes Partying was part of the lifestyle. Its only recently with addition of multi-national sponsors that partying and snowboarding are somehow looked down upon? (or just by squares on message boards. you decide?) 


and Mr Senor Member BURTONAVENGER. 
Do your history; Sean Kearns, Jimmy Hallopoff... Devin Walsh and the Entire Wildcats series. Not only some of the best snowboarding in history is also claim to rowdiest bunch of party hardy motha-fuackas on the planet. So if u wanna hate on partying and Snowboarding check out your modern day phenoems.... or just go ahead and bust a line with Shaun White in his lambo or get alcohol spit in the face by Danny Kass. 

Honestly; I was never prepped or paid to rep for the company; I am just a snowboarder. I just really liked there boards and took the chance to rep them on the internet when Funner Projects gave me the opportunity to do so.(thank you funner) And the boards are badass, you cant front on that. I didnt go over the specs cuz honestly i didnt know them at the time of the interview it was my first day at SIA denver. And I aint gonna lay down false info to people. Looking back ya i wish i had the info, espeically when I saw Capitas interview. I guess i mainly just ride snowboards and dont build em but since you want to know; *Every TYRANT SNOWBOARD is Tip to Toe Alpine wood cores, 4000 sintered base, P-Tex Sidewalls, core metal edges. All Top of the line materials handmade in the USA by snowboarders for snowboarders.* 

As far a Las vegas not being close to any mountains you are trippin' we have Mountains in all directions. The closest Mt Charleston is only 40 minutes from the strip. If you head North you have Mammoth & June, if you head south you have Big Bear, Mt. High, Mt. Baldy. IF you head East you got Brian Head, Park City, Snowbird. 4 distinctly different types of snow and terrain that we ride and test or boards on a continuous basis!! 

Yeah we are a small company that hand makes every board individually in our own factory. We are not out sourced to china, japan, europe or other companies. We are not 60 year old grandma's pressing all you favorite companys boards in finland with different logos. We still hand sand every core to our exact specifications. We try our own techniques and modifications, like carbon fiber implants and dont jump on every trend that comes out. or try to "copy" other manufacturers ideas like the "rocker" "pickle" "banana" fad that just hit. when you actually bust a nose or tail press there is still that since of skill that comes with landing the trick instead of the press illusion that the new boards make. and im not even hating on those boards or the riders who choose to ride them to each there own. 

@WeRunDp if you want a Hat hit me up at SIA this year and I will hook you up; no worries. 

There are few companies that are still Indepenedntly owned and operated. Everyone that has saw a glimpse of success has SOLDOUT to the bigger dogs in the industry. Very few companies come to mind that are still independent and made in the US (props to SMOKIN', NEVER SUMMER, etc.) and a few more in Canada that deliver HIGH quality north american craftmanship. Have we been offered to outsource are boards? YES. Have we done it? NO. DO we plan on outsourcing in the near future? NO. 

I may not be the ideal snowboard salesman; but I am a real snowboarder that loves snowboarding and life maybe more than most people. 

SO you can say whatever you want about me its cool; I dont mind. I love you all very much too!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

^^ Rant Much? I don't know, those boards remind me of Ed Hardy. I think that sums it up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Is someone stepping into the arena for a pissing match with me cause I'm not in a good mood today and I'll fucking crucify you.

Alright douche juice you want to go. Yeah I know who the Whiskey crew is cause guess what I owned it on VHS the year it came out. Oh shit does that earn me OG status cause I know who they are, or do I earn OG status cause I can actually pick up my phone and have their cell numbers in it? How about the fact that I used to rage just as hard as them and do stupid stuff. Or better yet let me quote Sean Johnson for you, " All these kids today trying to be piss drunks and rowdy partiers are tools that are just playing off what we did, the difference is we were kids and didn't know any better and snowboarding wasn't about your image it was about being rebellious, everyone doing it today is a tool". Yeah go read the book Out West by Dano Pendygrasse dumbass might open your eyes about the Wildcats and the Whiskey Crew. Oh but wait you're too busy being a lounge lizzard in Vegas and being a straight up kook.

I lived in Vegas down across from Nellis I know about the local resort. But don't even try to say that you're close to any of the others you're talking serious drive time. At least when I wake up I can see a real mountain from my bedroom I have 5 mountains in a 15 minute radius and another 10 an hour away. Since you seem to hate on Mr. Linville for being lesser than you for riding less, but wait you love us all, right? Or do you? Yeah way to be hypocritical. 

As far as Shawn and Danny I know them both personally. Shawn is a tool bag but you know what you be the face of snowboarding, you do what he does, and you see what happens. Danny on the other hand is Danny he never wanted to be a household name he just wanted to snowboard but everyone put the pressure on him and he did what he had to do. I might not like him but I have respect for him, far more than you.

Oh now you want to talk about your snowboards since they're by snowboarders for snowboarders. That's a tired cliche marketing ploy by people that don't know any other way to market a product. Seriously it's played out Rome did it, Burton did it, fuck I think every company in the top tier did it at some point in their career. No one gives a shit that you snowboard and press boards. Want to know why? Because a streamlined factory is better than some stoney bro's sitting in a warehouse making something that could fail when someone hits a jib or jump. Your boards tech is nothing revolutionary, in fact it's highly dated. You talk about Smokin and NS news flash there buddy at least they're revolutionary and yes I know Jay and yes I know the Canadays and I know what they've put into their products, hell I live 3 blocks from Unity and I know what Pete puts into his boards. But you know what all of those companies have rocker, reverse camber, r.c. technology, and cam rocker in their boards they learned to adapt. You hand mill your cores which means your consistency isn't accurate and there's going to be differentiation between one model and the next. That's just fucking wrong if you can't consistently do the same to every board you're a fucking twat. QC is super important especially with the true core snowboard consumer, not your idea of who it is cause obviously you don't know shit about snowboarding.

So you're a rider for them and a salesperson but yet you want us to cut you a break? Sorry but if you represent a company especially one you're trying to sell you need to tone down the douchebaggery image you have, learn your fucking product, and once again not vibe people out. I was at SIA my intern and I laughed our asses off at you so hard, hell so many people I talked to laughed our asses off at you. I didn't even bother talking to you douche bags because of YOU, seriously you sitting there front and center turned me off enough that I've delegated you and the company you represent to the likes of Bitchboards, Ed Hardy, and every fuck that makes shitty products. That has to say something. Funner filmed you to poke fun at you and you can't even see that. Yeah the capita interview turned out better, want to know why? Johan, Blue, and crew understand it's a business with a party aspect to it while you see it as a party that lets you do business. Big difference there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey damato, I've been riding longer than you and let me say if that is going to be your response you should stfu. Look up Lucid Notion if you want to know where your attitude is going to take the business. We can make a snowboard company, we can also put them out of business. It's been done more than once, so tread lightly...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the "video teaser" on the Tyrant website should give you an idea of what we're talking about here.... i know 6th graders who ride better than that shit. a bunch of small, slow, seenitbefore whack jibs and about 5 airs all under 25 ft, 95% of the footage is at a resort - no BC. not one person in that video should be a sponsored snowboarder.

Dirty D - your crew is fucking whack homie. 

real gangsters don't try that hard to look and sound like something they saw on tv... yo g you been watchin' a little too many Lil' Wayne videos on MTV son.

if i see anyone riding one of these boards i'll clown the fuck out of them on GP and spray em with my bottle of Alize like they were a ho in a Tupac video. word.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Avenger, you drop that motherfucking hammmmmmaaaaa! :cheeky4::cheeky4:

Seriously.. that post rocked it, I watched this dude's little pitch.. haha "ya whattim sayin?" should have said if you want to be a douche like me ride this snowboards. I might have sent you guys a twenty dollar donation just to get a new fucking spokesperson that doesn't personify the most ignorant type of person.

Hi, I snowboard... I grew up in haha... TAHOE... I'm gangster though.. seriously, I pop caps.. these boards - they are true g..? tech specs? tech niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine! But seriously who cares about specs when you've got these sweet graphics !??!

Tyrant Boards needs to hire Vince, I swear this guy is magicocity. YouTube - Eminem - Recovery Commercial - Vince Shamwow


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

To funner, I know I gave you shit before and I apologize about it. Funner gave you guys a big chance to get your name out there, and you should've thought twice before you promoted your boards like that.
Honestly the first thing I thought of when I saw the boards was "Bitchboards" flashy graphics without alot of tech, sorry, but it's a first impression. If you're going to pitch your product to the masses, that kind of spokesperson isn't going to help much. There are many, many riders (possibly more than the rest) that cannot stand that type of hip gangsta wannabe garbage.

As others have said, you're in the wrong place bragging about how long you've been in the sport. MANY of us have been around just as long as you if not longer so end the bullshit. Wow you know the TB series? I remember getting TB2 on vhs from a local contest and riding around with it in my waverave jacket all day :laugh: If you want another snowboarders opinion on your stuff, where can we demo these boards???? Hell, send a board to BurtonAvenger, if I'm not mistaken he does gear reviews.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Carmen, I think I am going to change your custom title to "one click away from being banned". Only you could find a way to "spam" a thread...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

damato22 said:


> Thanks for all the love! I love you too!!
> 
> 
> Lets just take this back to the basics..... How long have you been snowboarding? mr. SENOR MEMBER linvillegorge?? I bet u havnt even been riding 5 yrs.
> ...


Awesome of you to show up. Notice I didn't say anything negative about the boards as I don't know anytthing about them. Everything I said was toward you personally and I stand by that. Let me take this opportunity to personally tell you that you're a fucking douchebag and represent everything that I hate about he fake ass snow gangstas that are a cum stain on a sport that I love.

Fuck you. Come out to CO so I can have the opportunity to laugh in your face. You can almost certainly outride me, I'll give you that bit at least I can have a conversation with someone and not have them walk away from it assuming I'm a survivor of shaken baby syndrome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

The Product The Team and people behind Tyrant are all quality. I cannot emphasize this enough.

I have read all your posts; and must say you have some valid points. It was not my intent to attack or talk down on any other members or snowboarders. I overreacted to being publicly called out and was quickly inclined to fire back taking some cheap shots on other members and would like to publicly apologize for these actions. 

There is still much I need to learn when publicly representing a company and I will take all your points into consideration. 

I dont think im better than any other person out there. I simply Love Life, Love Snowboarding and Love enjoying both to the utmost while trying to be as socially conscious as i can about the world around me. I enjoy having a good time and am a firm believer that you only have one life to live. So you might as well live it up while you can. 

If my image or presence offends you; that is not my intent, I cannot apologize for who I am. If you personally got to know me; we would probably be friends.I'd prob buy ya a round. If not thats cool too; I guess everyone has to have some haters. everyone cannot be liked by everyone. 

I just gotta go with the flow and be me. 


One Love to all the people not afraid to be themselves And living the destiny they choose!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The wanna be thugness portrayed in the video is a horrible approach at marketing... Gotta act professionally if you want to be treated like professionals. 

On that note I do like some of the graphics, and I want one of the STO t-shirts but a black shirt with white and gray lettering ( =


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

damato22 said:


> The Product The Team and people behind Tyrant are all quality. I cannot emphasize this enough.
> 
> I have read all your posts; and must say you have some valid points. It was not my intent to attack or talk down on any other members or snowboarders. I overreacted to being publicly called out and was quickly inclined to fire back taking some cheap shots on other members and would like to publicly apologize for these actions.
> 
> ...


What the hell did the marketing department write this apology? Seriously?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

No I wrote that honestly.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You've clearly got some intelligence after all, so don't ruin it with the thug b.s.

Acting a fool like you did in that video with severely minimize the amount of people who will take Tyrant seriously. Even people who talk like they're thug and think they've got something to prove don't hate on the professionals in the biz, but people do hate on the wannabe thugs. 

Keep working in the biz, that's respectable, but lose the fake talk and you will go a lot farther.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Dirty D. You are laden with toolness, and more people will know about it...

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive So Gangster It Hurts!

Hope you have a well prepared CV, you could possibly be out of a job. Nah wa I meannnn brah?

Still, you might be able to get a job with bitch boards or something, just "tuck it up" and you'll fit in. Also, as a side note, I do give you "props" for not having one of those golden coloured size stickers on your hat, just turn that thing straight and your half way to whiteness dude.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

fattrav said:


> Also, as a side note, I do give you "props" for not having one of those golden coloured size stickers on your hat, just turn that thing straight and your half way to whiteness dude.


Alright So im almost there!

Apparently according to “Angry” my image represents;

“uneducated, slack jawed, thug, pot smoking, vagrants that are a blight to society.”

and some how Snowboarding is

“the whitest thing possible” and

“cause people from the suburbs that can pay 50 plus dollars a day to slide down hill on pieces of plastic that cost in excess of $300 dollars is thug life.”

I always assumed it was an international sport that represented a diverse group of people that have very different tastes and preferences.

Most dedicated snowboarders I have known over my lifetime have done whatever it takes to live the snowboard lifestyle; working endless hours at corporate ski resorts as janitors, parking attendants, ice chippers, gas stations attendants, taxi cab drivers just to have the chance to snowboard on a regular basis so that maybe they can progress their skills over the seasons, avoid injury and if they can film a breakout part or win some insane contest they can come-up and get put on and maybe just maybe; do what they love for a living.

If your lucky enough to come from the background where you can buy a new set-up every year, or pay for $50+ a day tickets; count your blessings. Cuz most of my friends couldnt afford that, we packed people in small cabins by the case load, slept in cars, clipped tickets, collected recycling, sold broken down gear and other personal items until we saved and scraped every cent to get a pass/new gear/ for the winter.

I may not “REPRESENT” what you think is a typical “Snowboarder” is or have I ever claimed to; I believe strongly that everyone in this world is different and its through these differences we can learn the world around us.

I cannot apologize for who I am; have become or will continue to be. I will always live my life to fullest and take every opportunity to spread the ideals and companies I believe in.

What the ____ do you think a haters job is? To hate. So I really dont know why im typing….. If there’s any other haters in here right now that don’t have nobody else to hate on, feel free to hate on me.

To everyone else living their life not afraid to break down social stereotypes and be yourself. One Love!

“Be the Change you want to see in the world”


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I love that you copy and pasted this post onto my site. You're a class act buddy. Oh just so everyone knows this no talent ass clown can be seen on The Block season 2.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

I wrote it to your site but it was awaiting moderation.


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

after seeing this post i decided to go back and watch some of the SIA videos on youtube and it made me realize how responsible a spokes person is for their brand. One guy that stood out for me was Johan Malkoski from capita. For me he really sold his boards well, he looked relaxed and knew what he was talking about. I guess my advice for you "dirty D" is not take your personal style so far when your representing your company. The way you acted in your video was meant specific cliche of riders and all the other's probably tuned out. And its ok if your only trying to appeal to those people, but your not gonna sell to anyone else and people will hate cause thats how stereotypes work. You can still be be gangster, but i think if you turned it down a few notches, and really talked about you're boards and your company with a little more facts and less slang, im positive that you'll sell more product.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I agree with what MTG said, the niche your trying to fill is available, and semi-hip/popular so there is a crowd that is looking for that kind of thing. It's just that your attitude and the way you went around advertising your product was Waaay over here ----------> when it should have been around here --->. The clothes and lingo are fine, just CHILL out on it to a certain degree and I think the haters will leave you alone.

Having posted this thread was actually probably one of the best free marketing research avenues you could have done. I think they general oppinion is just to chill out.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol, I love that this is now on multiple blogs and these guys just cant get out of their own way. Dirty D actually looks like the smartest person working for them at this point...

And D I will give you a level of props for taking your lumps and pushing forward. I definitely do respect that but seriously the ownership should not have taken this whole deal to the levels that they have. It really just makes your brand look stupid and will only push more people away from your brand than to it.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude be using semi colons!, that aint GANGSTA!, Don't believe me.. ask vanilla ice. 

He's actually coming off rather articulate and educated now, I would of preferred hearing that "call this white america" but when he was repping the boards; Everytime I hear that "G" talk I get put off thinking it's some garbage boards by some twats a few brain cells above a troglodyte and no way in hell they know how to make a board.

Oh well it is what it is, and you know what they say

"Any publicity is good publicity"

I argue the validity of that quote though


----------

